# Need an excuse to tell my professor



## RemixDeluxe (Apr 16, 2012)

I have my finals for 5 classes this semester. 3 of them on thursday, 1 on friday, and 1 on the following tuesday. I really dont wanna wait 4 days to take a single test.

Can anyone give me a good excuse to use to take this test earlier?


----------



## Dangy (Apr 16, 2012)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I have my finals for 5 classes this semester. 3 of them on thursday, 1 on friday, and 1 on the following tuesday. I really dont wanna wait 4 days to take a single test.
> 
> Can anyone give me a good excuse to use to take this test earlier?



To be honest, there are a lot of students who have this same way of thinking. He'll probably realize this, but there is really nothing he can do against a photoshopped doctors note or funeral slip. 

I reccomend a kidney stone or grandparent.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 16, 2012)

I recommend telling the truth.
Why do people needs to go against the system by telling lies?

This is only the beginning of your life, and you will not be able to do all as you pleased. Sometime you don't make the rules, and you need to conform to it.
Society is fucked up, everyone lies to everyone to advance


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 16, 2012)

You are dying, and will not live that long.


----------



## Saken (Apr 16, 2012)

Say that you know for a fact that the world will end in 4 days.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 16, 2012)

Saken said:


> Say that you know for a fact that the world will end in 4 days.



Then there will be no time to mark the test...


----------



## emigre (Apr 16, 2012)

You're having your essential penis transplant on Thursday to cure your erectile dysfunction.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 16, 2012)

Gather a huge group of like minded people or a petition, tell him the truth and hope for the best

If you're asking your professor to set the test earlier for everyone else, it just might work.

If you're asking your professor to personally sit for the test earlier than everyone else, I strongly doubt that will happen.

Lying doesn't solve anything, even if it makes sense some times


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 16, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> Gather a huge group of like minded people or a petition, tell him the truth and hope for the best
> 
> *If you're asking your professor to set the test earlier for everyone else, it just might work.*
> 
> ...



Just saying, if I were told my study time for the test was cut 4 days short, I would be pissed to the point of finding out who wanted to take the test early and doing something not-so-nice to them.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 16, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> > Gather a huge group of like minded people or a petition, tell him the truth and hope for the best
> ...


Hence the previous statement of "Gather a huge group of like minded people or a petition...", it is all in the assumption that this is desired by the majority.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 16, 2012)

In this day and age it is almost certain to be an all or nothing thing and given that even if you do not have an exam the others might* not to mention the chances of finding a suitable room and invigilators (proctors the US term?) in exam periods are somewhat slim for most places.

*4 days is a good amount of time for revision/recovery and I could see people resenting being deprived of the extra days even allowing for the time, place and people being available. Were I running it any one person said "no I need the days/I had planned it out" (even on the spot, without evidence of said plan or evidence of them doing it to spite you/others) it would immediately prevent any such changes (US tertiary education operates strictly on the CYA principle) and in a class bigger than five the probably of that happening is about as close to 100% as you will ever get.

As for doing it by yourself it comes back to the in this day and age bit- what is to stop you walking out of the exam early and blabbing the contents (intentionally or not) to the others taking it*? There might even be legal issues here as well (straight up statutes about papers being opened early and stuff and doubly so if your course goes to a trade competency).

*"I wouldn't put myself at a disadvantage" would not fly for a second around anyone even half competent (you might only need to pass where others might need to do well, you might take it and take money for the questions and then if indeed the curve is screwed up your profits more than allow for a retake if necessary).

If indeed you did have to vanish for a funeral, illness or some such it would probably then get you in for a retake for nothing, your coursework/labs/attendance and maybe an interview taken into consideration and called a final grade well before any early exam or you getting to retake the class/sections thereof next semester.


----------



## DCG (Apr 16, 2012)

If it's a final.
Bad luck, here in holland those things are scheduled for the entire school, one person or group cant take it at another time.
This is because it would give the ones who would take the test later more time to learn the specific questions asked (there is only one test).

I don't know how it is done in the US, but I don't think you'll succeed


----------



## Gahars (Apr 16, 2012)

Protest the exam schedule by setting yourself on fire.

You avoid taking them altogether and become the center of school discussions. Horrific wounds and death aside, that's a win-win.


----------

